# Buying First Router Bits



## GoodRice (Feb 11, 2015)

I am probably going to buy a router in the next few days. I've pretty well decided on the Bosch 1617EVS combo set, based on the great reviews I've seen on this site.

I'll be using my router only for occasional do-it-yourself projects or minor repair work. I am not a carpenter or an expert woodworker by any stretch.

I need help choosing a starter set of carbide bits that isn't too expensive but also not cheaply made. I've seen a 30-piece Skil set at Lowes for around $99. I believe it's a 1/4-inch shank set. Is there a 1/2-inch set that's better made and/or a better value - even if it has fewer bits? Any feedback is appreciated.

John


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi, John; welcome!
The short answer is yes.
Go with the 1/2" shanks for sure. Nice choice with the Bosch 1617EVSPK.
Check out Lee Valley...
Boxed Set of 12 Router Bits - Lee Valley Tools
Others...
Basic Router Router Bit Set - Includes 1058 - 1067 - 2405 - 1804 - 1901 - 2008 - 2305 1/2" shank
Freud 91-108 9 Piece Basic Router Bit Set | Rockler Woodworking & Hardware


----------



## GoodRice (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you very much, Danin Van. That helps tremendously. I had looked at that Freud set, but am not familiar with the other two. Thanks again.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You'd be happy with any of those, John.
If you live in a larger city, find out where the tool suppliers are...most have websites... and keep your eye out for router bit sales. That can stretch your tool budget tremendously.
Establishing a personal relationship with a not-big-box outlet may also work for you. I've been buying from one particular sales guy for a long time...he regularly discounts pretty much everything I buy by at least 10%. That's not huge, but it keeps me coming back, and he knows it.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi John. Welcome to the forum.

I am no expert but I will share what little I know plus offer my opinion. Generally, bits with 1/4" shanks are used for hand held routing and the 1/2" shanks are used in router tables. So much depends on whether you will be taking your router to your work or taking your work to the router table. Generally, for sign making you would use a smaller lighter weight router with a 1/4" collet. Only you can make your best prediction.

As for me, I decided to buy some sets of router bits. Many will suggest that you buy only the bits you need. I take the more expensive shotgun approach and have available to me a wider variety of bits to try thus giving me more experience with a variety of bits. I purchase medium priced sets to gain this experience. Then as I use the bits, I see which ones I use the most and then I will purchase the more expensive bit of that model. This is how I build my collection. Everyone has their own style. You will choose your personal style also as you start out.

Now, for medium (not cheap) router bits I have purchased the Yonico brand (among others). You can start out with whatever size set you feel comfortable with. Look at the profiles and consider their use before you buy. For example, they sell a 50 bit set for $115. Type in the coupon “5off” and get $5 off at checkout. Here is their website:

Router Bit Sets :: Large Sets :: 50 Bits Professional Quality Router Bit Set C3 Carbide 1/2" Shank Yonico 17502

They are a relatively young manufacturer and I decided to take a chance with them. Reviews are mixed but it serves my purpose.

Now, when replacing them or right from the start however you decide, some excellent router bit manufacturers are Whiteside, Amana, Freud and Eagle America. I also own bits from each of those manufacturers and they are all excellent but a bit more pricey.

Stay away from cheap bits, Harbor Freight. Woodworkers spend booga bucks on table saws, routers, router tables, etc. but then skimp on where the metal (carbide) meets the wood. Buy quality saw blades and router bits. Sharp bits will provide satisfying results while mediocre blades and bits will not. They also present safety issues. 

So John, like each of us starting out, you must make some decisions on how you want to approach this, namely buy what you need when you need it or buy into sets to increase your exposure to a wider variety of bits in less time. Then when you do buy the more expensive quality bits, you will know why and be able to do so with confidence. You also will not be spending money on expensive bits that you will rarely use.

Do not buy cheap. For your long term quality bits, stick with Whiteside, Amana, Freud and Eagle America. Many folks like Bosch, CMT, MCLS, Rockler and others.

Customer service means a lot also.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

John,

I can see the merits of both large sets and buying individual bits, but I come down on the 'fewer bits' side. I still have router bits I bought 25 years ago in a set that have not been used yet.

I would personally start with a 1/2" straight cutter, 1/2" flush trim, 3/8" roundover, and then add on from there. Avoid the 1/4" shank bits at first, because new users tend to over feed the router, and that puts a lot of stress on the bit. I have broken a couple of bits, it's not fun.

If you want a reasonable quality set that won't break the bank, but still cuts nice, check out the PURPLE Grizzly router bits. These have proven in my experience to be better than their green ones.

Grizzly.com® --

You are going to ruin a few bits as you learn, better to make it the 'Chevy' instead of the 'Cadillac'.

The link below has a few videos on how to clean and hone router bits, that can make even the cheaper bits cut a little better. Nothing worse than getting frustrated by lousy tools before you even get started. <<<you can skip sections 1-4 and 10>>>

Legacy Woodworking

Make sure you have a safe routing experience, read the manual, watch youtube videos from bit makers and router manufacturers, know proper feed direction, you'll be amazed what the tool can do!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm with Doug on this but I'm partial to Freud bits


----------



## collinb (Sep 10, 2014)

I used a router for the first time about 2 or 3 years ago. All I did with it was rounding some edges. For simple stuff like that a 1/4" bit is just fine. From the modest amount I've done since it seems that 1/4" works ok for softer wood as well. But when I got to doing some oak (or other hard woods) or using bits with any complexity (more and deeper surface contact) that's when I had to upgrade to 1/2" bits. It was a must. 
The heftier bits, with a hefty router, avoid the problems of burning the wood and wearing out the motor.
Think of it this way: Underrate your components for the most efficient operation and longest life.


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

You will likely find that there is not a significant price difference between 1/4 shank bits and 1/2 shank bits, so my inclination would be to go for 1/2 inch bits for strength. The big advantage to 1/2 inch bits is that if you ever decide to take on something like raised panel doors you will have the bits and router that has the capability to do them. [After many years of playing with wood I finally took on raised panel doors last year.] If you are leaning toward a set of bits you could start with an inexpensive carbide tipped set, and over time you will figure out which bits you use most. As the inexpensive bits, that you use a lot wear or break, you can replace them with higher quality bits. Buying a set, even though some may never get used, is generally far less expensive than buying individual bits as you go along. I will add, at this time, that even though my carbide bits are all from inexpensive sets, with the odd individually purchased bit, I have only had one failure so far, and that was the pilot bearing coming apart on one of my 1/2 inch bits that got used a lot. Another member suggested that a drop of oil applied to the pilot bearing before each use would help eliminate this, so I have adopted this procedure. 

Have fun with your routing.

Gerry


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

+ 1 for DanInVan's choice of sets. Half inch is always my first choice, but I do have a couple of quarter inch for use in a smaller Colt router. Rarely use them. Quarter round bits from 1/4 to 3/4 are probably what you'll use first. Good choice on the router. I have two at this time, second is just a motor. But 1 will do nicely for just about everything you do freehand and plunge. The freehand base can also be used under a table. Go to it. Use some knot free pine to start out with so you can get a feel for it.

Safety wise, a couple of items. Don't put the bit all the way to the bottom of the collet, it will cause chatter and extra stress on the bit. Use small bits only freehand, Bits larger than 1 1/2 inch across should be used in a table. Speed counts. The larger the bit, the slower the speed. Bosch provides a guide to speed and bit size in their manual and you can find charts online. Take small amounts of wood off each pass, I keep it to no more than 1/8th inch, with a final very thin "shave" cut to produce a baby butt smooth finish. Finally, NEVER lift the router off the workpiece while the bit is still turning--wait til it stops completely. Lifting can ruin the workpiece in a instant.

Have fun with this. You can do a lot with a router. I suggest you order a copy of Bill Hylton's book, "Woodworking with the Router," the best information I've found on getting the most from this great tool. You can get it used or new on Amazon.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> Hi, John; welcome!
> The short answer is yes.
> Go with the 1/2" shanks for sure. Nice choice with the Bosch 1617EVSPK.
> Check out Lee Valley...
> ...


That Whiteside Basic set from Holbren looks like a pretty good buy all by itself. I've got each of those bits from other makers, use them regularly, and probably spent more than the regular price Brian lists. Shoot, that would be a decent upgrade for me!!

earl


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

I have never had a 1/2 inch shank break on me. I have had several 1/4 shanks break. I like the Whiteside bits they are accurate, well made (USA) and they are in the almost every sellers inventory. That tells me that they have few problems with the bits. By the way the shanks that broke came from one of those 25 bit sets you see online. I am almost exclusively Whiteside now. Have fun and welcome to the forum


----------



## GoodRice (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you all for your valuable feedback. My tax refund can't arrive soon enough! I'm glad to hear so much positive response on the Bosch 1617EVS combo set. There are so many brands of router bits available, many of which I've never heard of. I think I'll begin with a small 1/2-inch shank starter set with assorted straight-cutting, chamfer, rabbett, roundover and Roman ogee bits. From what I've gotten out of this site so far, those seem to be the most commonly used and most likely to suit my purposes. I can always add to it as I go along.

One more thing: Any ideas about a clear router base for that Bosch? It doesn't appear to come with one.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

John; they're available commercially, Pat Warner will make you one, you can make your own. 
Bill Hylton's *'Router Magic'* is an excellent resource...he takes you through the step by step process of making all sorts of router bases.
Check the library, or buy:
http://www.amazon.com/Router-Magic-...1426113142&sr=8-1&keywords=books+Router+Magic


----------



## GoodRice (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks, DaninVan. Also, what about router bushings? Also, does that Bosch router need any special adapters/collets in order to use bits by any particular manufacturer?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

'A bit by any other name'. 
-apologies to Bill (Shakespeare)

They're universal, John, but the quality isn't.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

GoodRice said:


> Thanks, DaninVan. Also, what about router bushings? Also, does that Bosch router need any special adapters/collets in order to use bits by any particular manufacturer?


I happen to like the Bosch adapter and guide bushings. I'll confess that it took a little time to get confident that they would really lock, but i've had more trouble with the screw type coming unscrewed (yeah, i'm not a muscle man!!)
Adapter Amazon.com: Bosch RA1126 Quick Change Template Guide Adapter: Home Improvement
Bosch template guides Amazon.com: Bosch RA1125 7-Piece Router Template Guide Set: Home Improvement
PC style adapter for Bosch 1126 Bosch RA1100 Threaded Router Template Guide Adapter - Power Router Accessories - Amazon.com

There are plenty of places to purchase the above, and none of what i own or have seen in person looks as gnarly as the Amazon pictures!! And yes, i'd agree that it's silly to have to buy those 3 items separately instead of a nice single kit for a single price--but what do i know?

Thanks to Mike in Detroit (who is on a leave of absence), i also learned and have posted several times that the 1617 fixed base is also tapped in a triangular pattern that matches Porter Cable 690 screw alignment. This enables you to use almost any aftermarket (or PC made) product pre-drilled for the 690. Opens the world just a little. Take your sub base off and make sure you see what looks like the attached picture.

earl


----------



## GoodRice (Feb 11, 2015)

Wow! Thanks, greenacres2. That helps me considerably. It doesn't make sense that those accessories aren't included with the router. I've seen some comments about a Porter-Cable base that fits the Bosch router, as well as something about P-C bushings and/or adapters. Thank you for all of your great feedback.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

John,

My only complaint about the name brand bits already mentioned is price. I have many of these bits myself that I have purchased over the last 25 years. That being said, I purchased the 66 piece set from MLCS and the bits I have used so far perform as well as the more expensive ones. I don't think you would need that set but that they have a 30 piece set that has the most commonly used bits for $99 and they would perform a lot better than the Skil bits from Lowes. The only bits I have that are not 1/2" are some specialty bits that only come in 1/4" The price is of the MLCS bits is the same for either shank size.

If you end up getting into serious routing, then buy the more expensive name brand bits for the ones you use the most. I have Freud and CMT roundover bits since I use that profile the most.

Good choice on the router combo. My son has that router and it's a nice one.

Rich


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

richjh said:


> John,
> 
> My only complaint about the name brand bits already mentioned is price. I have many of these bits myself that I have purchased over the last 25 years. That being said, I purchased the 66 piece set from MLCS and the bits I have used so far perform as well as the more expensive ones. I don't think you would need that set but that they have a 30 piece set that has the most commonly used bits for $99 and they would perform a lot better than the Skil bits from Lowes. The only bits I have that are not 1/2" are some specialty bits that only come in 1/4" The price is of the MLCS bits is the same for either shank size.
> 
> ...


I fully concur with Rich. Start with relatively inexpensive bits; the MLCS sets are a good place to start. Then as you gain experience and form your own work styles, buy the top-rate such as Freud, Whiteside, etc. bits of the style you use use most often. 
In addition, generally buy 1/2 in shank bits except for special cases where a narrow shank is required. The strength of the shank of a 1/2 in shank bit is 4 times that of a 1/4 inch shank bit, so the tendency to bend or much worse break is 1/4 that of the 1/4 inch shank bits. To be certain, the likelihood of a bit bending or breaking is very low. On this forum however there are threads in which examples of bent shafts can be found.


----------



## GoodRice (Feb 11, 2015)

Is there any place to buy the MLCS bits without having to order directly from their website? In fact, I saw a review of their 30-bit set, which said that the bearings wear out quickly. Are those bearings replaceable, and does it matter which brand I use?


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Their router bit sets and many of their accessories can be bought from Amazon. com. Also, Egle America sells MLCS items,
Why do you want to avoid the mlcs web site?


----------



## GoodRice (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't necessarily want to avoid their website. I just wondered if their bits are available in stores.


----------

